# Draw by mouse only



## goldensea80 (Jul 1, 2006)

This is the picture I made for a girl on her birthday.
I used photoshop to paint it. These tools are used: air brush, smudge, blur, eraser. I had to use MOUSE to do everything 





Now, I don't know here she is


----------



## stingray (Jul 1, 2006)

it's a little soft, but gee, i've seen people do much worse jobs with a Tablet  nice work.


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 1, 2006)

I recently (as in 11pm yesterday) decided to try out 'drawing' in photoshop, and whoah, talk about difficult! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## stingray (Jul 2, 2006)

peanuts, it's all about using soft brushes, erasers, blurs and stuff.. and reiterating... takes a long time and needs much patience... i don't have it.


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jul 19, 2006)

stingray said:
			
		

> it's a little soft, but gee, i've seen people do much worse jobs with a Tablet  nice work.


 
Haha, yes!

Very nicely done, regarding the image - everything is balanced and even, which is often hard to acquire with a pencil.


----------

